# Multiple EHDs



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I thought I remembered someone posting the 922 would recognize both USB ports at the same time. I tried and it found both EHDs. I didn't like having one plugged in the front all the time so today i got a $13 4 port hub at the Shack. Plugged both EHDs into it and plugged it into the back port. They are both there and accessible. Guess I need to get 2 more so I can use all the ports on the hub :lol:

Also my Seagate that the 622 couldn't wake up works fine on the 922. Makes me very happy. I'll bevery, very happy when we can download to an EHD.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Can you use all four ports on the hub?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

phrelin, I hope so but since I only have 2 EHDs at this time I can't say. But recognizing 2 EHDs is an improvement over the 622.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Now if we can get the ability to WRITE to the disk, all will be well. I've filled up my 922, and have no way to archive, grrr....


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I now see 4 EHDs on the hub whether plugged into the back USB port or the front one. When I was first setting them up a bit ago I only saw 2 on the hub. Unplugged one and plugged into the front. Saw it and 2 of the others. Unplugged the hub, plugged all 4 EHDs into it and plugged it into the front. Saw all 4. Said 'hmmm, wonder what's going on". Unplugged from the front and replugged in the back. Saw all 4. I did a red button reset each time. Maybe this is something else the 922 is a bit slow about. I dunno. Don't care because I can see 4 EHDs. I will definitely be a happy sub when I can write to them from the 922. Currently I use the 2 622s to grab recordings I think I will want to keep.

Still don't know how many total the 922 will support. However if someone wants to know bad enough they can send me several and I'll be happy to supply the multi-port  Actually, 3 1Ts and a 500 M gives me beaucoup (as my friends on the other side of the Sabine would say) space.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Here's the latest on my EHD adventures. I had 4 working via a hub plugged into the rear USB port last night. Got them all working and put the 922 in standby for a while. When I woke it up all 4 were there and playable. This morning only 3 were being recognized. After I got them all working again I did a front panel reset. Yep. Only 3 showed up.

After I had them all working I had a bit of curiosity so I plugged a fifth one into the front USB port. The "You have plugged in..." message popped up. I clicked OK then clicked DVR and there was no drop down menu. It had lost all the EHDs. Got 4 of them going again.

My conclusion is for whatever reason the 922 can only recognize 3 on a reboot and 4 max. Still much better than the 622s.

I'll try again after the next software update.


----------

